# Externe Festplatte wird erkannt - aber nicht angezeigt!



## Flo6sic6 (16. Februar 2010)

Hey,

ich bräuchte dringend eure Hilfe im Bezug auf meine Externe WD Festplatte. Ein eigenartiges Problem: Die Festplatte wird an meinem Notebook angenommen und ich kann sie vollwertig nutzen. An meinem Desktop PC jedoch nicht. 

Desktop PC: Festplatte wird erkannt und auch in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt. Jedoch erscheint sie nicht im Arbeitsplatz. Auch die Laufwerksbuchstaben der Festplatten sind nicht identisch. An Laptop als auch Desktop PC wird beidesmal Win7 benutzt.

Wenn ich den Laufwerksbuchstabe der Externen Platte ändern möchte kommt diese Fehlermeldung:
"Der Vorgang konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden, weil die Ansicht des Datenträgers-Snap-Ins nicht aktuell ist. Aktualisieren Sie die Ansicht mit der Aktualisierungsaufgabe. Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht, schließen sie das Datenträgers-Snap-In, und starten sie den Computer anschließénd neu"

Was mir auffällt ist das bei den internen Platten das Dateisystem, die Speicherkapazität, und der Laufwerksbuchstabe angezeigt wird. Bei der externen dagegen nur die Speicherkapazität. Vielleicht ist das aber bei ext Platten normal ich weiß es nicht...

Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Grüße, Flo6sic6


----------



## kress (16. Februar 2010)

Du schließt sie bestimmt per eSata an oder? Probiers mal mit USB da funzt ohne Probs, hab eben auch erst bei meiner grad eingetroffenen Platte gemacht. Bei mir gings mit Laufwerk neu einlesen auch über eSata.


----------



## Flo6sic6 (16. Februar 2010)

Nein, bisher habe ich die externe Festplatte immer mit USB angeschlossen....


----------



## AlterKadaver (16. Februar 2010)

Geh mal den folgenden Weg: Systemsteuerung -> Leistung und Wartung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung

Dort kannst du mal ausprobieren, ob du der Festplatte einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen kannst (einfach per Rechtsklick). Vielleicht funktionierts


----------



## Flo6sic6 (16. Februar 2010)

@alterkadaver
wie oben geschrieben:

Wenn ich den Laufwerksbuchstabe der Externen Platte ändern möchte kommt diese Fehlermeldung:
"Der Vorgang konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden, weil die Ansicht des Datenträgers-Snap-Ins nicht aktuell ist. Aktualisieren Sie die Ansicht mit der Aktualisierungsaufgabe. Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht, schließen sie das Datenträgers-Snap-In, und starten sie den Computer anschließénd neu"


----------



## kress (17. Februar 2010)

Hast du auch mal die Datenträger aktualisiert, wie dort (in der Meldung) empfohlen wird?


----------



## Flo6sic6 (17. Februar 2010)

Jawohl - ich habe sämtliche Datenträger bereits wiederholt eingelesen...


----------



## Flo6sic6 (18. Februar 2010)

Hat niemand einen Rat für mich?


----------

